# Can anyone identify this compressor pump



## DarrenB (Sep 18, 2021)

Hi folks 
I have a 2 cylinder air compressor that wouldn’t charge past 80 psi. Pulled the head apart and found the Reed plate gasket blown internally. There’s the problem but I can’t identify it. Anyone here have any ideas what model this is so I can order a new part before I go about making one? Thanks in advance for any information


----------



## DarrenB (Sep 18, 2021)

Update, made a temporary paper gasket in place of the blown one and now the compressor reaches its cut out point. Really want to replace the gasket with the oem part or decent aftermarket part


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

DarenB,

I really can't see anything from your limited pictures of the tank, pump, top view of cylinder head or any numbers in castings. There is no nameplate of any kind?

Stephen


----------

